# Dump valve



## shez (Sep 22, 2003)

hi all,

Just bought my 240sx s14, got it fully serviced, jammed a full stainless steel exhaust (de-catted) other then that its standard...now I really want to put a Baileys dump valve. Some people have told me that putting a dump valve isnt a good idea because it might be harmful for the engine in some way...all u lot please tell me if I should or shouldnt put a dump valve and any risks that I might face.

Thanks a lot


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i was about to walk away from this thread sincec i have never heard of a dump valve. then i googled it and i guess it's another name for a blow off valve. i guess it's what they call it in europe..

anways, a bov won't damage your engine. so if you want it, go ahead and put it on. imo, i would rather spend the money on something else..but that's just me


----------



## shez (Sep 22, 2003)

*dump valve = blow off valve*

sorry yes it is a blow off valve, we here in uk call em dump valve...we also call the s14 200sx, but u lot call em 240sx...confusing sometimes.

Please keep adding comments regarding blow off valves and if Baileys blow off valve is any good?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

ok, since yours has is called a 200sx, I assume it has the sr20det engine. Ours is known as the 240sx b/c of the ka24e/de engine. (2.0L of displacement vs. 2.4.) Baileys is a pretty good recirc(bypass) valve, not a blow-off, but I've heard some good successes with them on the audi/vw 1.8's. For the money, a 1st gen dsm bov (turbo eclipse/galant vr4 89-94) would be a good choice, but as far as new bpvs go, its quite good.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

The Blitz dual drive blow off is what I have been using, and it works quite well with a nice sound to it. However I have seen problems with the sr20dets and aftermarket bov's They seem to like to stall when you stop. Someone actually makes a little deal you can add to your wiring harness that will eliminate that problem. Also the Greddy e-manage is capable of "clamping" the voltage on your maf which would also eliminate stalling.:cheers:


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

greddy e-manage is so money its not even funny! but i've heard good things from hks super-sequential-bov from 300+ cars...yours is not 300+ though...i'm retarded


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

the first mod 2 a turbo car(besides a timer for the lazy ppl), is a good BOV, let no1 tell u its a bad idea. on sr's yeah, u will stall out wen u stop if u have a BOV instead of a BPV, but its all g...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

ive never stalled... it hapens more on rb's than sr's


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> *the first mod 2 a turbo car(besides a timer for the lazy ppl), is a good BOV, let no1 tell u its a bad idea. on sr's yeah, u will stall out wen u stop if u have a BOV instead of a BPV, but its all g... *


What?

First mod on a turbo car should always be a good 3" exhaust...

1.exhaust
2.intake
3.boost gauge
4.manual boost controller

A savvy person can put all of these in the car for under a grand and increase performace DRAMATICALLY!

I guess it would be wise to put in a BPV if the car has none.... my bad if the SR doesn't come with one..... In which case I highly recommend e-baying a 1g DSM BPV and re-circulating it into the intake. The sound is great if you use a nice high flowing intake and mount the recirculation right near the inlet.

Anyway I bet I got 50+ hp out of my 2g dsm by doing those four basic mods.... although the cars come with BPV's


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Not a very good BPV (cheap plastic POS), but still a bpv. Car's pretty much maxed out (both turbo and BPV) at 15 psi though, not to mention that its not a 6 bolt 

BTW, its all about the 1gs. I had a 2g GST B4 and wished I had gotten a 1g


----------

